# 'Ghosting' eistellungssache oder is der bildschirm kaputt?



## Technojunky (19. Oktober 2012)

Hi zusammen, ich hab mir vor nem halben jahr nen Acer S243HLCbmii 61 cm Ultra Slim LED Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
gekauft und seit dem ich wieder aktiv skyrim gespielt hab und jetzt dishonored fällt mir auf, dass bei dunklen spielen so ne art Ghosting auftritt. Wie ich das meine: Bei Skyrim z.b wenn ich in einem dunklen bereich an nem stein vorbei gehe sieht man so pixel gedöns... das hat nix mit den ingamefarben zu tun sondern ist eher lila und sieht ... nun ja 'technisch' aus . Bei minecraft ist das ebenfalls sehr schlimm. Am anfang hab ich mich da nicht weiter dran gestört aber wollte nun doch mal wissen woran das liegen könnte.
Denn wenn ich z.B bf3 spiele hab ich das nicht, bzw. sehr selten (halt nur an dunklen bereichen).

Jemand nen plan? 
http://www.amazon.de/Acer-S243HLCbm...1_8?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1350667063&sr=1-8


----------



## PremiumToast (19. Oktober 2012)

ja das hatte ich auch und habe ewig gegooglet.
bei mir lag es einfach nur daran das ein pin von dem dvi kabel nicht richtig steckte.
hoffe das hilft!


----------



## Technojunky (19. Oktober 2012)

mhh also hab den monitör über hdmi angeschlossen... der pc ist im 2. slot die ps3 im ersten... da is mir das nicht aufgefallen... ich werd wohl mal umstecken und testen^^


----------



## Technojunky (20. Oktober 2012)

ok also ich hab den hdmi port mal gewechselt aber das problem ist immer noch da... für den pc benutz ich nen hd kabel was eig. relativ teuer war. bei der playsi nen 7 euro teil von saturn... meint ihr damit wirds besser?


----------



## Technojunky (21. Oktober 2012)

keiner nen plan? mir kommt das so vor, als wär das jetzt noch schlimmer :O kann das villeicht an den farbeinstellungen im monitor liegen? weil wenn ich z.b hier im forum scrolle dann zieht die schrift auch nach... jetzt sogar relativ extrem -.-

OK ich hab jetzt mal das hdmi kabel getauscht. kann das vlt. auch sein, dass das an dem mini hdmi auf hdmi adapter lieg?


----------



## biohaufen (23. Oktober 2012)

Also, erstmal empfehle ich dir den Edit-Button zu benutzen, außerdem ist das hier kein Chat sondern ein Forum, dass heißt, das es ein wenig dauern kann bis jemand antwortet. Zweitens ist HDMI digital, also es überträgt nur 010010101 usw. dadurch wird es nicht besser! Ich denke, dass dies bei "billig Paneln" normal ist, habe ich bei meinem Acer AL2216Wsd auch :/


----------



## Painkiller (25. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, dann teste es mit einem DVI-D Kabel ob hier das selbe auftritt. 

Ansonsten würde ich den Monitor umtauschen. Solche Probleme dürfen nicht vorkommen. 
Es gibt bessere Alternativen auf dem Markt als den Acer.


----------



## Technojunky (26. Oktober 2012)

mhh wenn ich DVI benutze wird dann auch 1080p unterstüzt?... und am adapter von mini hdmi auf normal hdmi kannst nicht liegen?. ich guck dann ma direkt mit dem dvi

EDIT: OK!. also ich hab das jetzt mal mit dem dvi kabel gestestet dass bei dem bildschirm dabei war und es hat sich nix geändert... nur dass ich jetzt sogar i-wie laggs hatte in skyrim.. :O. dann muss ich wohl mal sehn ob ich den umgetauscht bekomm (falls mein vater da mitmacht  ich nerf den damit sowieso schon mehr als genug -.-) oder ... kann das vlt. sein, dass man da i-was umstellen kann/muss am bildschirm.. halt, dass der irgendwie falsch eingestellt ist. und wie schon gesagt der verdacht mit dem adapter... wobei der sich ja wohl erledigt hat.^^


----------



## Painkiller (29. Oktober 2012)

> mhh wenn ich DVI benutze wird dann auch 1080p unterstüzt?...


Klar, wieso auch nicht?  HDMI ist nicht die "göttliche" Schnittstelle für die sie immer gehalten wird. DVI überträgt die Daten ebenfalls digital. Qualitativ ändert sich da nix. 

Von solchen krassen Problemen hab ich bis jetzt noch nie gehört. Aber ich persönlich hätte auch keinen Acer gekauft. Da gibt es weitaus bessere Monitore auf dem Markt.
Frage doch das nächste mal vor dem Kauf einfach hier im Forum nach, welcher Monitor geeignet ist. Das hätte dir ne Menge an Ärger erspart.


----------



## Technojunky (21. November 2012)

Werd ich machen ^^ aber der monitor war sozusagen ein Spontankauf xD


----------



## Painkiller (21. November 2012)

Der Acer? Naja, hättest du vorher gefragt, dann wäre auf jeden Fall eine bessere Alternative drin gewesen.


----------

